# Names of people becoming words



## Kaoss

It is easy to turn an artist or politician's name into an adjective (a picassian paint, keynesian politics, marxism etc.), but there are some cases where such an adjective can became a word by its own right used without link to the original person.

Some examples from Spanish:

- *Quijotesco*: Referring to someone who puts ideals before pragmatism. From Don Quixote, the novel by Cervantes
- *Kafkiano*: A situation that is tragically absurd or has a twistted logic. Similar to a Catch-22 situation, I guess. From Franz Kafka's works like "The Trial" or "Metamorphosis".
- *Dantesco*: A frightening, horrid image or scene. From Dante's “Divine Comedy” and it's descriptions of hell.
- *Vandalismo*: Mindless destruction of property. From the Vandals, one of the germanic peoples that invaded the roman empire. Apparently they were less constructive than the *goths*, who gave their name to an architectural style 
- *Chovinista*: Someone who thinks everything from his country is better than the rest. From Nicholas Chauvin, a french fictional character.
- *Lazarillo*: for a guide dog that helps a blind person. From the main character of "Lazarillo de Tormes" a picaresque novel who was a blind man’s guide as a child.
- *Linchar*: When an angry mob executes someone without trial. From a certain Lynch, I’m not sure what he did.
- *Estraperlo*: Related to the trade of rationed goods in the black market. This word began to be used in the 40’s, originally Estraperlo was a the name of a company who became involved in a gambling scam and bribing of high level politicians in the 30’s. The name of the company was made by the joining the names of the founders: Strauss, Perle and Lownann.

I know many of those exist in english (and other lenguages) as well. But, I'm curious to know what examples exist in other languages.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
in Italian I would add:
*- amore platonico*: platonic love;
*- pirandelliano: *absurd, paradoxical (from the writer Luigi Pirandello);
*- rivoluzione copernicana: *every revolutionary theory or discovery (from Niccolò Copernico);
*- pilatesco: *who doesn't want to take his own responsabilities (from Ponzio Pilato).
*- stacanovista:  *Stakhanovite (from the Russian miner Aleksey  Stakhanov)
*- frencesismo: *Frenchism; ironic way to call the swear words.


----------



## Perseas

Do these words count as an answer?
Alzheimer, Parkinson (diseases)
Volt, Watt (units)
Roentgenium, Rutherfordium (chemical elements)


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Καφκικό σύμπαν»* [kaf.ciˈkɔ ˈsim.ban] (both neut.) --> _Kafkaian universe_
*«Πλατωνικός έρως/έρωτας»* [pla.tɔ.niˈkɔs ˈe.ɾɔs] or [pla.tɔ.niˈkɔs ˈe.ɾɔ.tas] (vernacular; both masc.) --> _Platonic love_
*«Βανδαλισμός»* [van.ða.lizˈmɔs] (masc.) --> _Vandalism_
*«Σοβινισμός»* [sɔ.vi.nizˈmɔs] (masc.), earlier spelling *«Σωβινισμός»* --> _Chauvinism_
*«Λιντσάρισμα»* [linˈʦ͡a.ɾiz.ma] (neut.), earlier spelling *«Λυντσάρισμα»* --> _Lynching_
*«Οργουελική κοινωνία»* [ɔr.ɣu.e.liˈci ci.nɔˈni.a] (both fem.) --> _Orwellian society_ (dystopian society based on the writings of George Orwell)
*«Φρανκισμός»* [fraɲ.cizˈmɔs] (masc.) --> _Francοism_ (the political system based on the beliefs of the Spanish dictator Francisco Franco)
*«Νεοπλατωνισμός»* [ne.ɔ.pla.tɔ.nizˈmɔs] (masc.) --> _Neoplatonism_ (the philosophical movement that emerged in 2nd c. CE based on the teachings of Ammonius Saccas & Plotinus, an offshoot of...)
*«...Πλατωνισμός»* [pla.tɔ.nizˈmɔs] (masc.) --> _Platonism_ (the philosophical system of the Greek philosopher Plato)
*«Αριστοτελισμός»* [a.ɾi.stɔ.te.lizˈmɔs] (masc.) --> _Aristotelianism_ (the philosophical system of the Greek philosopher Aristotle)
*«Μωαμεθανισμός»* [mɔ.a.me.θa.nizˈmɔs] (masc.) --> _Mohammedanism_ (alternative name of Islam after the name of the Islamic prophet, Mohammed (modern spelling: Muhammad), which in Greek is «Μωάμεθ» [mɔˈa.meθ])
*«Κωνσταντινισμός»* [kɔn.stan.di.nizˈmɔs] (masc.) --> _Konstantinism_ (the monarchist political system, supportive of King Konstantine I of Greece during the Greek National Schism, which vehemently opposed...)
*«...Βενιζελισμός»* [ve.ni.ze.lizˈmɔs] (masc.) --> _Venizelism_ (the anti-monarchist movement, which supported a republican Greece, named after the liberal Greek PM Eleftherios Venizelos)


----------



## Kaoss

Perseas said:


> Do these words count as an answer?
> Alzheimer, Parkinson (diseases)
> Volt, Watt (units)
> Roentgenium, Rutherfordium (chemical elements)


I would say no, unless they have a broader meaning, like using Alzheimer for a forgetful person and not only for the illness.. 

Which reminds me of:

- *Galvanismo, galvánico*: Can be used to describe a very energic person. From Galvani, a pioneer of electricity.


----------



## Kaoss

alfaalfa said:


> *- stacanovista:  *Stakhanovite (from the Russian miner Aleksey  Stakhanov)


- *Estajanovismo*: Exists in spaish as well, sometimes used for a very hard working person. But It is sheldom used...


> *- francescismo: *Frenchism; ironic way to call the swear words.


As in "pardon my french"?


----------



## alfaalfa

Kaoss said:


> As in "pardon my french"?






Kaoss said:


> *Estajanovismo*: Exists in spaish as well, sometimes used for a very hard working person. But It is sheldom used...


Not really in Italy. Here, even the football players, just like Ibrahimovic or Cristiano Ronaldo, could be stakanovisti.


*- salomonico: *Solomonic: from King Solomon well know to be fair in his judgements.


----------



## Penyafort

Thinking about adjectives from Catalan people that made it into English, only two come to my mind:

*- Daliesque  *(Catalan _dalinià_) - Relating to, or similar to the surreal style of Salvador *Dalí*'s art.​​*- Lullian* (Catalan _lul·lià_) -  Of or relating to *Lully *(Ramon Llull in Catalan, Raymond Lully in English) or the teachings in which he combated the separation of faith and reason and endeavored to demonstrate the exclusive truth of Christianity.​​


----------



## Kaoss

Does not need to be a word  that made into english. Just that became a words on its own, beyond the original person. 

I can't think of any exemple specific to catalan, though.... :-(


----------



## apmoy70

alfaalfa said:


> ...
> *- salomonico: *Solomonic: from King Solomon well know to be fair in his judgements.


*«Σολομωνική»* [sɔ.lɔ.mɔ.niˈci] (fem.), a mediaeval grimoire attributed to King Solomon


----------



## Terio

In French, we have :

*poubelle* (garbage can) : from the name of the inventor,  Eugène Poubelle
*macadam *(a type of pavement), from John Loudon McAdam
*tartuffe *(from a character in a play by Molière) : hiyocrite


----------



## Chrzaszcz Saproksyliczny

Polish adjectives:
*kafkowski* - Kafquesque
*orwellowski* - Orwellian
*marksistowski* - Marxist
*hitlerowski* - Hitler's / German Nazi / hitlerite
*kaczystowski* - of Jaroslaw Kaczynski (current de facto leader)
**platoniczny *- Platonic

Polish nouns:
*dulszczyzna* - hipocrisy of an ignorant petit-burgois, from a drama "Moralność Pani Dulskiej" (Zapolska, 1906)
*donkichoteria* - Quijotesco
*keynesizm* - Keynesism
*hitlerowiec* - hitlerite
*lepperiada* - rural populism, from the name of its leader, Andrzej Lepper (died 2011)
*korwinizm, korwinista* - ultra-freemarket capitalism and its far-right believer, from the surname of one of the proponents here
*kaczyzm, Kaczystan* - the rule of Jarosław Kaczyński's PiS, especially in the words of his opponents
**prysznic * - shower, from the Silesian hydrotherapy pioneer, Prießnitz

*Polish verbs:
*hamletyzować* - Hamletize, i.e. be unable to take a decision because of warring emotions


----------



## Kaoss

Terio said:


> In French, we have :
> 
> *poubelle* (garbage can) : from the name of the inventor,  Eugène Poubelle


I had heard the word, but I did not knew the origin...!


----------



## Kaoss

Chrzaszcz Saproksyliczny said:


> *hamletyzować* - Hamletize, i.e. be unable to take a decision because of warring emotions


  I really like that one.

Is funny that you have kept the "Don" on Don Quixote.


----------



## Terio

Kaoss said:


> I really like that one.
> 
> Is funny that you have kept the "Don" on Don Quixote.


In French, the character is called Don Quichotte (de la Manche) and we also have the derivates *donquichottisme* and *donquichottesque*.


----------



## apmoy70

Kaoss said:


> I really like that one.
> 
> Is funny that you have kept the "Don" on Don Quixote.


We too have it as *«Δονκιχωτισμός»* [ðɔŋ.ci.xɔ.tizˈmɔs] (masc.) --> _pursuit of romantic, impractical ideas_; I don't know why the name of Don Quixote is spelt with an omega (ω) and not with omikron (o), but since I remember myself reading Cervantes' masterpiece, the name of the central hero has always been rendered as *«Δον Κιχώτης»* [ðɔn ciˈxɔ.tis] into Greek


----------



## Michael Zwingli

Terio said:


> In French, the character is called Don Quichotte (de la Manche) and we also have the derivates *donquichottisme* and *donquichottesque*.


Of course, that is "quixotic" in English. Cervantes' errant knight seems to be a particular favorite for the creation of adjectives, perhaps because of the unique flavor of the character.


----------



## Terio

In French, it is also used as a noun :  _un don Quichotte._


----------



## Torontal

Some Hungarian:

*tamáskodik* (verb), *tamáskodás* (noun) (lit. "acting like Thomas") -to doubt, doubting,  from the name of Apostole Thomas (Hung. Tamás).
*pálfordulás* (noun, lit. "Pauline turn") - turnabout, about-turn, about-face, from the name of Apostole Paul (Hung. Pál).


----------



## Lusus Naturae

aphrodisiac 
bovarism
caesar 
cereal
cicerone
fauna
herculean
mausoleum
mercurial
museum, music
narcissism
ocean
odyssey
panenka
pasteurize
procrustean
quisling
sadism, masochism
tantalize  
venereal
volcano


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

*guillotine *(after its inventor)
*silhouette *(after a minister of finance)

In AE:
*Ruthian *('prodigious'*, after the baseball player G. H. "Babe" Ruth)
*Bunyanesque *(same meaning*; nothing to do with the author of _The Pilgrim's Progress_, it refers to a folklore character, Paul Bunyan)
*Or "Herculean", from #20

[!! — see Perseas' #"3 and Kaoss's #5] In medecine: *Munchausen syndrome by proxy*, but "a Munchausen" is used generically, I think)


----------



## Stoggler

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> *guillotine *(after its inventor)
> 
> I


He didn’t invent the guillotine, the French version was invented by someone called Louis, and the French initially called the instrument after him.  Guillotin’s name was associated with the device when he suggested its use during the Revolution. 

There were very similar instruments that predate the French instrument (e.g. Halifax Gibbet).


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Stoggler said:


> He didn’t invent the guillotine, the French version was invented by someone called Louis, and the French initially called the instrument after him.  Guillotin’s name was associated with the device when he suggested its use during the Revolution.
> 
> There were very similar instruments that predate the French instrument (e.g. Halifax Gibbet).



It's also used in French for a paper cutter.

EDIT: Good grief! Shame on me  — I've just looked it up in WR English definitions, and it's there too (*n. *3.).


----------



## Stoggler

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> It's also used in French for a paper cutter.


We do too in British English.


----------



## Kaoss

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> It's also used in French for a paper cutter.


And in spanish.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I've forgotten (if I ever knew it in the first place  ): What's the linguistic term for "Names/Proper nouns that become common nouns/adjectives"?


----------



## Frank78

Lusus Naturae said:


> cereal
> fauna
> herculean
> mercurial
> museum, music
> ocean
> odyssey



But only if you consider gods and fictional characters as "people"


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Frank78 said:


> But only if you consider gods and fictional characters as "people"



You could've included aphrodisiac, narcissism, procrustean and tantalize in your list.  )


----------



## Linnets

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> What's the linguistic term for "Names/Proper nouns that become common nouns/adjectives"?


Archetypal name?


----------



## Kaoss

Frank78 said:


> But only if you consider gods and fictional characters as "people"


We already have a few, there is dobt that Chauvin and Lynch existed...


----------



## Penyafort

*Catalan*

Translating the ones given so far:

-*quixotesc *(_and _*quixotada *_or quixotisme_) [By the way, _Quijote _in Spanish comes from the Catalan word cuixot, part of the armour covering the cuixa 'thigh']
-*kafkià*: una situació kafkiana
-*dantesc*: una visió dantesca
-*vandàlic *(_and _*vandalisme*): un acte vandàlic
-*xovinista *(_and _*xovinisme*): un discurs xovinista
-*linxar *(_and _*linxament*)
-*estraperlo *(_and _*estraperlista*)
-*galvànic *(_and _*galvanisme *_and _*galvanitzar*)
-*stakhanovista *(_and _*stakhanovisme*)
-*salomònic:* un judici salomònic
-*marxista *(_and _*marxisme*)
-*hitlerià
-platònic *(_and _*platonisme*): un amor platònic
-*keynesià *(_and _*keynesianisme*): una política fiscal keynesiana
-*ciceronià*: una eloqüència ciceroniana
-*herculi*: una tasca hercúlia
-*mausoleu
-narcisista *(_and _*narcisisme*)
-*pasteuritzar
-guillotina
-silueta*

Adding:
-*cesària *= Caesarian section [From a false but legendary association of it to Julius Caesar]
-*llàtzer *= wasted, knackered or miserable person [After the biblical Lazarus, a beggar and leper in the Gospel of Luke]
_-*llatzeret *?_= lazaretto, a quarantine station for people or stuff coming from the sea [Maybe from the same as above, although it could well be from the first lazaretto in Venice, on Sta Maria di Nazaret, due to dissimilation from nazaretto]
-*santjoanada *= Saint John's Eve, on the 23rd of June [After John the Baptist]
-*santmiquelada *= Michaelmas, on the 29th of September [After the archangel Michael -although, unlike the previous one, this is not a historical figure]


----------



## Kaoss

Penyafort said:


> _-*llatzeret *?_= lazaretto, a quarantine station for people or stuff coming from the sea [Maybe from the same as above, although it could well be from the first lazaretto in Venice, on Sta Maria di Nazaret, due to dissimilation from nazaretto]


Which reminds me of *Lazaretto *(english lazaretto, according to the WR dictionary), hospital where contagious people were isolated. Particularly lepers.


----------



## Linnets

Venetian_ Lazareto _(Italian _Lazzaretto_; Tuscan _Lazzeretto_) actually comes from Santa Maria di Nazaret in Venice, but the name has been influenced by saint Lazarus, patron of plague-ridden people. So initial /l/ is due to this reason. _Nazareto _exists in old texts.


----------



## Graciela J

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> I've forgotten (if I ever knew it in the first place  ): What's the linguistic term for "Names/Proper nouns that become common nouns/adjectives"?



Eponym?

Eponym - Wikipedia



> An *eponym* is a person, place, or thing after whom or which someone or something is, or is believed to be, named. The adjectives derived from eponym include _eponymous_ and _eponymic_.


----------



## Sarah L.

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> I've forgotten (if I ever knew it in the first place  ): What's the linguistic term for "Names/Proper nouns that become common nouns/adjectives"?


In French we say "une antonomase". But I don't know what is the term in English.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

'antonomasia' is an English word. Definition 2 in English defitinions in WR (just looked it up).


----------



## Messquito

祝融(god of fire) → 火災 (a fire) (commonly used)
伯樂 → 知己 (someone who value your talent) (somewhat common)
杜康 → 美酒 (fine wine) (commonly known but not used quite often)
These are the few that are commonly known.
When you consider names that appear in idioms tho, there are tons. But in those idioms, they usually still only refer the actual person.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Sarah L. said:


> In French we say "une antonomase". But I don't know what is the term in English.



Right,  , WR says it's "antonomasia" 2.


----------



## Michael Zwingli

Penyafort said:


> -*quixotesc *(_and _*quixotada *_or quixotisme_) [By the way, _Quijote _in Spanish comes from the Catalan word cuixot, part of the armour covering the cuixa 'thigh']


😍


----------



## Roxxxannne

caesarean
jeroboam
lesbian
martial
Midas touch
sapphic
vulcanize

EDITED:
The following is off the topic of this thread:
A lot of words for food and drink that derive from proper names of places:
baloney/bologna, champagne, cheddar, edam, frankfurter, french fries, gouda, hamburger, etc.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

But did frankfurters come from Frankfurt (the one in Germany), French fries from France, hamburgers from Hamburg...?


----------



## Roxxxannne

No, I doubt that they did, but I thought the point of this thread was to point out words derived from proper names.  Whether or not the origin of frankfurter etc. is Frankfurt, the name is still derived form a proper name.

I didn't intend to imply that the word for a food derives from the name of the place where the foodoriginated.


----------



## Frank78

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> But did frankfurters come from Frankfurt (the one in Germany), French fries from France, hamburgers from Hamburg...?



Only frankfurters do orginally 

P.S.: I beliebe this thread is about things named after people and not proper nouns in general.


----------



## Roxxxannne

I have no idea what I was thinking; I did read the OP..


----------



## Kaoss

Roxxxannne said:


> caesarean
> jeroboam
> lesbian
> martial
> Midas touch
> sapphic
> vulcanize
> 
> EDITED:
> The following is off the topic of this thread:
> A lot of words for food and drink that derive from proper names of places:
> baloney/bologna, champagne, cheddar, edam, frankfurter, french fries, gouda, hamburger, etc.


There are plenty of examples from classic mithology, indeed. Though "lesbos" is a place rather than a person.

Herculean, would be another example and I'm not sure if "titanic" counts...


----------



## Roxxxannne

I'd count titanic, and you're right about Lesbos.  I must have been really out of it when I wrote comment #40.


----------



## Linnets

Roxxxannne said:


> martial
> vulcanize


These two come from Roman gods (Mars and Vulcan): do they count?


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Linnets said:


> These two come from Roman gods (Mars and Vulcan): do they count?



Hi, Linnets; see Lusus Naturae's #20, Frank78's #27, my #28, & Kaoss's #s 30 & 45.


----------



## Kaoss

Linnets said:


> These two come from Roman gods (Mars and Vulcan): do they count?


I would say yes, and since I created this thread  I set the rules  they may not be "real", but they are defined characters whose name is used beyond them. Just like Chauvin or Don Quixote...


----------



## Zareza

*adidași *(sport shoes) - Adolf (*Adi*) *Das*sler, German shoemaker
*algoritm *- latinization of the name of *Al-Khwarizmi*, Arabic mathematician
*barem *(scale) - Bertrand François *Barrème*, French mathematician
*boicot  *- Charles *Boycott*, Irish owner
*braille *(writing system) - Louis *Braille*, French pedagogue, the inventor of the alphabet for the blind
*casanova *(adventurer) -  Giovanni Jacopo *Casanova *de Seingalt, Italian adventurer
*dalie *(dahlia flower)  -  Anders *Dahl*, Swedish botanist
*derbi *(derby)  -  Edward Stanley, 12th Earl of *Derby
diesel *- Rudolf *Diesel*, German engineer
*doberman *(dog breed) - Friedrich Ludwig *Dobermann 
draconic *- (excessively severe) - *Dracon*, Athenian legislator
*drezină *(draisine - light rail vehicle) - Karl Friedrich *Drais*, Baron von Sauerbronn, German engineer
*ghilotină *- Joseph Ignace *Guillotin*, French physician
*huligan *- Patrik *Hooligan*, thief and robber of Irish origin
*iulie *(July) - Gaius *Iulius *Caesar
*jacuzzi *- Roy and Candido *Jacuzzi*, American inventors
*joben *(top hat) - *Jobin*, French hatter established in Bucharest in the middle of the 19th century
*lavalieră *(bow tie with drooping ends) - Louise Françoise de *la Vallière*, mistress of Louis XIV of France
*linșa *(to lynch) - William *Lynch*, American captain
*macadam *(road paved with stone) - John Loudon *McAdam*, Scottish engineer
*machiavelic *- Niccolò *Machiavelli 
magnolie *- Pierre *Magnol*, French botanist
*mansardă *(mansard)- François *Mansart*, French architect
*marghiloman *(Turkish coffee brewed with rum or brandy)- Mihail *Marghiloman*, prefect of the Bucharest police between 1861-1863
*mausoleu *- *Mausolus*, ruler of Caria in ancient Greece
*napoleon *(coin) - *Napoleon *I Bonaparte
*nicotină *- Jean *Nicot*, French ambassador to Portugal
*patefon *(gramophone)* - *brothers Émile and Charles *Pathé*, French engineers
*pubela *(container) - Eugène René *Poubelle*, prefect of Paris
*recamier *(sofa bed) - Jeanne Françoise Julie Adélaïde Bernard, Madame de *Récamier*, owner of a famous salon in Paris
*renglotă *(big yellow plum) - Queen Claude (*reine Claude*) of France 
*savarină *(cake) - Jean Anthelme Brillat-*Savarin*, magistrate, gourmet and French writer
*saxofon *- Antoine Josephe "Adolphe" *Sax*, creator of Belgian musical instruments
*sandviș  *- John Montagu, 4th Earl of *Sandwich*, English diplomat
*siluetă *- Etienne de *Silhouette*, French Minister of Finance
*şovin *(chauvinistic) - Nicolas *Chauvin*, French soldier
*șrapnel *(shrapnel shell) - Henry *Shrapnel*, English artillery officer
*tontină *(tontine) - Lorenzo *Tonti*, Neapolitan banker
*vermorel *(herbicides sprayer) - Victor *Vermorel*, French inventor
*vespasiană *(outdoor public urinal for men) - Titus Flavius *Vespasianus*, Roman emperor
*zepelin *(airship, dirigible balloon) - Ferdinand von *Zeppelin*, German count


----------



## Kaoss

Nice work, Zareza.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Zareza said:


> *adidași *(sport shoes) - Adolf (*Adi*) *Das*sler, German shoemaker
> *algoritm *- latinization of the name of *Al-Khwarizmi*, Arabic mathematician
> *barem *(scale) - Bertrand François *Barrème*, French mathematician
> *boicot  *- Charles *Boycott*, Irish owner
> *braille *(writing system) - Louis *Braille*, French pedagogue, the inventor of the alphabet for the blind
> *casanova *(adventurer) -  Giovanni Jacopo *Casanova *de Seingalt, Italian adventurer
> *dalie *(dahlia flower)  -  Anders *Dahl*, Swedish botanist
> *derbi *(derby)  -  Edward Stanley, 12th Earl of *Derby
> diesel *- Rudolf *Diesel*, German engineer
> *doberman *(dog breed) - Friedrich Ludwig *Dobermann
> draconic *- (excessively severe) - *Dracon*, Athenian legislator
> *drezină *(draisine - light rail vehicle) - Karl Friedrich *Drais*, Baron von Sauerbronn, German engineer
> *ghilotină *- Joseph Ignace *Guillotin*, French physician
> *huligan *- Patrik *Hooligan*, thief and robber of Irish origin
> *iulie *(July) - Gaius *Iulius *Caesar
> *jacuzzi *- Roy and Candido *Jacuzzi*, American inventors
> *joben *(top hat) - *Jobin*, French hatter established in Bucharest in the middle of the 19th century
> *lavalieră *(bow tie with drooping ends) - Louise Françoise de *la Vallière*, mistress of Louis XIV of France
> *linșa *(to lynch) - William *Lynch*, American captain
> *macadam *(road paved with stone) - John Loudon *McAdam*, Scottish engineer
> *machiavelic *- Niccolò *Machiavelli
> magnolie *- Pierre *Magnol*, French botanist
> *mansardă *(mansard)- François *Mansart*, French architect
> *marghiloman *(Turkish coffee brewed with rum or brandy)- Mihail *Marghiloman*, prefect of the Bucharest police between 1861-1863
> *mausoleu *- *Mausolus*, ruler of Caria in ancient Greece
> *napoleon *(coin) - *Napoleon *I Bonaparte
> *nicotină *- Jean *Nicot*, French ambassador to Portugal
> *patefon *(gramophone)* - *brothers Émile and Charles *Pathé*, French engineers
> *pubela *(container) - Eugène René *Poubelle*, prefect of Paris
> *recamier *(sofa bed) - Jeanne Françoise Julie Adélaïde Bernard, Madame de *Récamier*, owner of a famous salon in Paris
> *renglotă *(big yellow plum) - Queen Claude (*reine Claude*) of France
> *savarină *(cake) - Jean Anthelme Brillat-*Savarin*, magistrate, gourmet and French writer
> *saxofon *- Antoine Josephe "Adolphe" *Sax*, creator of Belgian musical instruments
> *sandviș  *- John Montagu, 4th Earl of *Sandwich*, English diplomat
> *siluetă *- Etienne de *Silhouette*, French Minister of Finance
> *şovin *(chauvinistic) - Nicolas *Chauvin*, French soldier
> *șrapnel *(shrapnel shell) - Henry *Shrapnel*, English artillery officer
> *tontină *(tontine) - Lorenzo *Tonti*, Neapolitan banker
> *vermorel *(herbicides sprayer) - Victor *Vermorel*, French inventor
> *vespasiană *(outdoor public urinal for men) - Titus Flavius *Vespasianus*, Roman emperor
> *zepelin *(airship, dirigible balloon) - Ferdinand von *Zeppelin*, German count



Wow. An exhaustive list indeed, Zareza!


----------



## Roxxxannne

Zareza, you are good!
Here are some more:

Cardigan - a sweater that opens in the front like a coat, named for James Thomas Brudenell (1797-1868), 7th Earl of Cardigan.

Fuchsia - a bright shade of purplish-pink and the flower of the same color.  The flower was named after the botanist Leonhart Fuchs.

Maverick - an unbranded calf or yearling and hence a person who thinks and acts independently, probably so called because the 19th-century Texas cattle owner Samuel Maverick typically left his calves unbranded.

Mesmerize - to fascinate or hypnotize.  Derives from the name of a doctor, Franz Anton Mesmer.

Raglan sleeve - a sleeve that extends to the neckline instead of the shoulder, named after the British general Lord Raglan. (this is a well-known term among knitters.)


----------



## Kaoss

Roxxxannne said:


> Cardigan - a sweater that opens in the front like a coat, named for James Thomas Brudenell (1797-1868), 7th Earl of Cardigan.


Which in turns translates as "*Rebeca*" in spanish. Named after of the protagonist of the the Hitchcock movie.


----------



## apmoy70

A few more in Greek:

*«Προκρούστεια κλίνη»* [pro̞ˈkrus̠tia ˈklini] (both fem.) = _Procrustean bed_ (after the famous ancient Greek bandid *«Προκρούστης» Prŏkroústēs*).
*«Μαυσωλείο»* [mafs̠o̞li.o̞] (neut.) = _Mausoleum_ (after *«Μαύσωλος» Maúsōlŏs*).
*«Μουσική»* [mus̠iˈci] (fem.) = _Music_ (after the *«Μοῦσες» Moûsĕs*, the ancient Greek nine female deities/patronesses of the arts).
*«Παστερίωση»* [pas̠teˈɾi.o̞s̠i] (fem.) = _Pasteurization_ (after Louis Pasteur).
*«Σαδισμός»* [s̠aðiˈz̠mo̞s̠] (masc.) = _Sadism_ (after Marquis de Sade), *«Μαζοχισμός»* [maz̠o̞çiˈz̠o̞s̠] (masc.) = _Masochism_ (after Leopold von Sacher-Masoch), and combined *«Σαδομαζοχισμός»* [s̠aðo̞maz̠o̞çiˈz̠mo̞s̠] (masc.) = _Sadomasochism_.
*«Γαλβανισμός»* [ɣalvaniˈz̠mo̞s̠] (masc.) = _Galvanization_ (after Luigi Galvani).
*«Ηφαίστειο»* [iˈfes̠ti.o̞] (neuter) = _Volcano_ (after the ancient Greek god of fire (among others), *«Ἥφαιστος» Hḗpʰaistŏs*).
*«Βουλκανισμός»* [vulkaniˈz̠mo̞s̠] (masc.) = _Vulcanisation_ (the processes for hardening rubbers, after the Roman "version" of Ἥφαιστος, Vulcan).
*«Καισαρική τομή»* [ce̞s̠aɾiˈci to̞ˈmi] (both fem.) or simply *«Καισαρική»* [ce̞s̠aɾiˈci] (fem.) = _Caesarean (section)_ (after Julius Caesar).
*«Ιούλιος»* [iˈulio̞s̠] (masc.) = (the month) _July_ (after Julius Caesar).
*«Αύγουστος»* [ˈavɣus̠to̞s̠] (masc.) = (the month) _August_ (after Caesar Augustus).
*«Αλγόριθμος»* [alˈɣo̞ɾiθmo̞s̠] (masc.) = _Algorithm_ (after Muhammad ibn Musa al-Khwarizmi).
*«Μποϊκοτάζ»* [bo̞.iko̞ˈtaz̠] (neut.) = _Boycott_ (after Charles Boycott via Fr. _boycottage_).
*«Χουλιγκανισμός»* [xuliŋganiˈz̠mo̞s̠] (masc.) = _Hooliganism_, *«χούλιγκαν»* [ˈxuliŋgan] (masc.) = _hooligan_ (after Patrick Hooligan).
*«Μακιαβελισμός»* [macaveliˈz̠mo̞s̠] (masc.) = _Machiavelism_ (after Niccolò Machiavelli).
*«Σάντουιτς»* [ˈs̠andu.it͡s̠] (neut.) = _Sandwich_ (after John Montagu, 4th Earl of Sandwich).
*«Αιάντιος γέλως»* [e̞ˈandi.o̞s̠ ʝe̞lo̞s̠] (both masc.) = lit. _laughter of Ajax_ which describes the _insane_ or _uncontrollable laughing_ (after Ajax, the protagonist in Sophocles' eponymous tragedy).
*«Ακκισμός»* [aciˈz̠mo̞s̠] (masc.) = _Self-righteousness, vainglory, arrogance_ (after the ancient Greek *«Ἀκκώ» Ăkkṓ*, a female person so self-centered and vain, that she refused to talk to other people, she only conversed with her mirror idol).
*«Ανδράποδο»* [anˈðrapo̞ðo̞] (neut.) = _insignificant person, subservient_ (from the Homeric *«ἀνδράπους» ăndrắpous* (masc.), _the slave captured in war_; the name derives from the way one became prisoner of war in Ancient Greece, his captor held his captive motionless by stepping on his neck while the captive was laying on the ground «ἀνήρ» + «πούς»). 
*«Άπιστος Θωμάς»* [ˈapis̠to̞s̠ θo̞ˈmas̠] (both masc.) = _Unbelieving Thomas_, Eng. _doubtful Thomas_ (from the Christian Gospel story of Apostle Thomas).
*«Μαικήνας»* [me̞ˈcinas̠] (masc.) = _Patron, financial backer_ (from Gaius Cilnius Maecenas, the patron and financial backer of Caesar Augustus).
*«Βασιβουζούκος»* [vas̠ivuˈz̠uko̞s̠] = _cruel, undisciplined and outlandish person_, the Greek name for _berserker_ (from the irregular Ottoman soldier *Başıbozuk/Bashi-bazouk*).
*«Γαβριάς»* [ɣavriˈas̠] (masc.) = _rascal, extremely smart and competent boy_ (from the character Gavroche in Hugo's Les Misérables). I'm aware it's a fictional character and doesn't fit 100% the OP's inquiry.
*«Γαργαντούας»* [ɣarɣanˈdu.as̠] (masc.) = _voracious, gluttonous, gormandizer_ (from the character Gargantua in François Rabelais' "La vie de Gargantua et de Pantagruel"). 
*«Δαίδαλος»* [ˈðe̞ðalo̞s̠] (masc.) = _any elaborate, confusing structure_ (after the ancient Greek architect and craftsman *«Δαίδαλος» Daídalŏs*).
*«Δαμόκλειος σπάθη»* [ðaˈmo̞kli.o̞s̠ ˈs̠paθi] (both fem.) = _Damoclean sword_, an allusion to the imminent and ever-present peril faced by those in positions of power (from the ancient Greek courtier in the court of Dionysius II of Syracuse, a 4th c. BCE ruler of Syracuse in Sicily, «Δαμοκλῆς» Dămŏklês).
*«Δημοσθένης»* [ðimo̞ˈs̠θe̞nis̠] (masc.) = _the eloquent public speaker, competent orator_ (after the ancient Athenian statesman and orator «Δημοσθένης» Dēmŏstʰénēs).
*«Διόσκουροι»* [ðiˈo̞s̠kuɾi] = _two friends so close like brothers_ (from the Dioskuri, the twin half-brothers in Greek and Roman mythology Castor & Pollux)...also...
*«Φίλιππος και Ναθαναήλ»* [ˈfilipo̞s ce̞ naθanaˈil] (masc.) = _Philip & Nathanael_ (two friends so close like the two close friends who followed Jesus in the Christian Gospel of John). 
*«Λούης»* [ˈlu.is̠] (masc.) = _any person who disappears by running fast_ (after the first modern-day Olympic marathon winner at the 1896 Summer Olympics in Athens, «Σπυρίδων Λούης» Spyridon Louis).
*«Μέγαιρα»* [ˈme̞ʝe̞ɾa] (fem.) = _the ugly, shrewish and nagging woman_ (from Megaera, one of the Furies in ancient Greek Mythology).
*«Επιμενίδειος ύπνος»* [e̞pime̞ˈniðio̞s̠ ˈipno̞s̠] (both masc.) --> _Sleep of Epimenides, when someone sleeps unperturbed for many hours_ (from Epimenides, the Cretan seer who according to the ancient Greek fable, slept for 57 years).
*«Θερσίτης»* [θe̞rˈs̠itis̠] (masc.) = _the criticizer, social critic_ (from the Homeric hero Thersites who accused Agamemnon for cowardice in Iliad).
*«Ιώβειος υπομονή»* [iˈo̞vi.o̞s̠ ipo̞mo̞ˈni] (both fem.) = _Patience of Job_ (after the biblical figure of Job).
*«Καζανόβας»* [kaz̠aˈno̞vas̠] (masc.) = _womanizer_ (after the Venetian Giovanni-Jacopo Casanova de Seingalt).
*«Κασσάνδρα»* [kaˈs̠anðra] (fem.) = _someone whose accurate prophecies are not believed_, or, _someone whose prophecies are only ill-fated and disastrous_ (from the Trojan priestess of Apollo in Greek mythology, Kassandra, cursed to utter true prophecies, but never to be believed).
*«Κιγκιννάτος»* [ciɲɟiˈnato̞s̠] (masc.) = _any public figure of civic virtue and honesty_ (after the legendary statesman of Roman late Republic, Lucius Quinctius Cincinnatus).
*«Κομπογιαννίτης»* [ko̞mbo̞ʝaˈnitis̠] (masc.) = _fraudulent_, or, _ignorant pretender to medical skill_, also, _bad medical professional_ (from the itinerant seller of "medicines" in 17th c. Greece, who mostly came from the town of «Γιάννινα» [ˈʝanina] and sold «κόμπος» [ˈko̞mbo̞s̠] i.e. various plant resins for medicinal purposes, from «κόμπος» + «Γιάννινα»).
*«Κορυβαντιώ»* [ko̞ɾivandiˈo̞] (verb) = _to be in a state of extreme enthusiasm or fanaticism_ (from the Corybants, the armed and crested dancers who worshipped the Phrygian goddess Cybele with drumming and dancing).
*«Κροίσος»* [ˈkris̠o̞s̠] (masc.) = _being filthy rich_ (from the King of Lydia Croesus, renowned in antiquity for his wealth).


----------



## Kaoss

An old fashion one I just learned... *Quinqué*, an oil lamp from Antoine-Arnoult Quinquet, its inventor. Actually quinqué is (rather was) used for any type of modern oil lamp.


----------



## Kaoss

From the proverbs about money therad:

Proverbs about money in your language



Yendred said:


> Yes indeed, and in French, in memory of the emperor, public toilets were for a long time called _vespasiennes_.


From emperor Vespasian, who introduced a tax to the use of public toilets.


----------



## apmoy70

*«Ευσταχιανή σάλπιγγα»* [e̞fs̠taçi.aˈni ˈs̠alpiŋɡa] --> _Eustachian tube_ (the auditory tube inside our inner ear), an international name: Enɡ. Eustachian tube, Fr. Trompe d'Eustache, Sp. Trompa de Eustaquio, Ger. Eustachiröhre, It. Tromba di Eustachio, Rus. Евстахиева труба etc. The name comes from the Italian anatomist who described it Bartolomeo Eustachi.


----------

